# Hot Water Bottle Cuddles



## bextort

So I'm just on the sofa with a hot water bottle and blanket feeling abit under the weather and Shelby decides she wants in on the hot water bottle action (don't worry it's not boiling water and there's a blanket over it too).

She comes climbing up and falls asleep on top of the hot water bottle, nice and snug


----------



## ascott

That is awesome and funny too...by the way, hope you feel better too...


----------



## oknursedana

Cute. I see everyone with their babies snuggling with them and I guess I'm just a chicken. I've been peed and pooped on by him so I don't really know what my problem is. I guess I'm scared he will get hurt.


----------



## bextort

Oh I've had the pee and poop too.
She's only just started coming for cuddles or to be handled, I've only had her one month


----------



## SpdTrtl

oknursedana said:


> Cute. I see everyone with their babies snuggling with them and I guess I'm just a chicken. I've been peed and pooped on by him so I don't really know what my problem is. I guess I'm scared he will get hurt.




lol..me too! I want to cuddle but don't want to be pooped on!


----------



## bextort

Have to admit if she has just pooped I give her a cuddle because I know I'm likely to be safe lol


----------



## oknursedana

I just soaked Tiny. Now snuggling. Already peed on me on the way to the bath.


----------



## wellington

I always snuggled with my leopard after his soak. That's the trick. He soaks, pees, poops, then I had a nice clean cuddle with him


Oops, almost forgot, great pic. Love the butt shot. Feel better soon.


----------



## Pokeymeg

Awww, love his feet sticking out!!


----------



## Linz2491

My baby keeps peeing and pooping on my 5 year old, must mean he likes her.


----------



## bextort

I love her little legs, they're forever stuck out


----------



## Jabuticaba

Hope you feel better. Nice cuddle buddy! 


May[CHERRY BLOSSOM], Hermann's [TURTLE][TURTLE] & Aussie [DOG FACE][DOG FACE][DOG FACE] (@YWG)


----------



## bextort

Another hot water bottle pic.




She just crawls up on to it now


----------



## oknursedana

Too cute.


----------



## HerbsMommy

So cute!!!! I was Laying on the floor last night and Herbie came up and crawled up under my neck and fell asleep!


----------



## bextort

Aw that's sweet


----------



## Mrs.T

My girl loves hot water bottle snuggled! I got her her own though as I don't want mine to get dirty! She always makes me feel guilty when its time to go to bed!


----------



## nate.mann

these pictures are cute. haha


0.1.0 Sonoran Desert Tortoise
0.0.1 Leopard Tortoise
1.0.0 Bluenose Pitbull/American Bulldog


----------



## bextort

Ahh mrs t, how cute! Brilliant pics, your got water bottle has deffo got more character than mine, I love it


----------



## Mrs.T

Primark special! It was all they had but I then went to matalan and found the cutest wee heart shaped ones! She might be spoilt but she ain't getting 2 hot water bottles lol she loves snuggling under the penguins scarf


----------



## bextort

Ooh I was in matalan today, need to return something this week so will keep my eyes peeled. My hot water bottle needs pimping up haha


----------

